# Found red breasted goose



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys, found a red breasted goose yesterday, it crash landed outside my house. Not sure how it was flying as it has had the last couple of centimetres of one wing cut off (can't remember what that process is called) it has a few scrapes from it's landing but otherwise ok. It's in a pen in my garden at the mo. Just wondering how I can trace it's owner... It's got leg rings so it's obviously someones. No idea how it got near my house tho as I live in a housing estate type thing. Also any advice of how to look after it until I can trace the owner? I have chickens so at the mo it's in a pen on the grass with a box of straw, food bowl of chicken food and a water bowl. Any more advice?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

If it was able to fly it must have just been clipped not pinioned, perhaps the new primaries grew out before it was noticed or it's a super powered goose!

The best thing to do is probably to contact all zoos, wildfowl/wetland and wildlife parks, reserves around where you live. If it was privately owned these are the places the owner is likely to look for it 

Good luck!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bumbleyjoe said:


> Hey guys, found a red breasted goose yesterday, it crash landed outside my house. Not sure how it was flying as it has had the last couple of centimetres of one wing cut off (can't remember what that process is called) it has a few scrapes from it's landing but otherwise ok. It's in a pen in my garden at the mo. Just wondering how I can trace it's owner... It's got leg rings so it's obviously someones. No idea how it got near my house tho as I live in a housing estate type thing. Also any advice of how to look after it until I can trace the owner? I have chickens so at the mo it's in a pen on the grass with a box of straw, food bowl of chicken food and a water bowl. Any more advice?


 

Whats it say on the leg ings?


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Whats it say on the leg ings?


One is blank and the other says 4hills10w tho the 10 is sideways so I guessed that was the year it wad ringed.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

There should be a register of riged 'fowl' somewhere.
As has bee said get i touch with a wildfowl park and ask how you would fid the owner. It can't be that difficult really if it's riged. It may be chipped as well though so maybe a quick visit to the vet would help as well especially if it crash landed it may have hurt itself.


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Managed to contact the breeder today who sells to lots of people around the country but doesn't keep records of leg numbers to where they go. He said we can just keep her but we are going to put posters around the local area see if someone is looking for her. He also said it should be find to put her with our chickens which we have just introduced them the the results are hilarious! The chickens don't know what she is and seem scared of her... Even tho she is only half thier size! She obviously wants to be with them tho as she keeps following them round the garden!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

bumbleyjoe said:


> we are going to put posters around the local area.


Be carful doing that on where you place them, Your local council will likly fine you for fly tipping, 
So only put the posters in shop, office windows'etc that you've asked.


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Well the goose took matters into it's own... Er... Feet? Let it out into the garden to meet the chickens and watched it for about 2 hours. Was fairly confident nothing was going to happen as every time it flapped it was un balanced by its wings and it took about 20mins for it to work out how to jump over a 2foot fence in the garden. So we left the room for 10 mins while eating dinner, and then it was gone. No idea how it got out as I have quite high fences, the only thing I can presume is that it flew... Not sure how tho as it's wing was defiantly pinioned! I searched for about at hour but couldn't find it anywhere. Completely gutted but I'm (probably kidding myself but) hoping it's found it's way home!


----------

